# Starz Drops American Gods Teaser at Comic Con



## Cli-Fi (Jul 23, 2016)

Here it is in all it's glory. And it looks great!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks really good !


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 8, 2016)

Interesting, thanks for posting this. The novel won some awards as I remember. Ian McShane usually does a good job, he can be reincarnated in this series after having appeared so briefly in GOT.


----------

